# young girl with little black dog



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

when reading through the new chaos deamons codex i stumbled (on page 12) onto a story called the guardian of the maze, about a big floating mouth guarding the nine gates of the maze of Tzeentch by asking the people coming there one of the nine hundred and ninety-nine riddles of tzarathox.

the story ends with a small reference to the one person ever passing through the gates, the young girl with a little black dog as named in the title of this thread. the way it is presented i believe this to be a reference to some (old) fluff but to me it makes absolutely no sense, except that it reminds me of Dorothy from the wizard of Oz, gut i seriously doubt any reference in that direction. anybody out there whith interesting insights into this mysterious young lady?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

No, can't help, but I thought of Dorothy too.

uzzled cyclops:


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

i read this to and i think it might be the changeling, you know since he is able to take the form of any being and is very knowlegdeable.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

It sorta sounds like the inquisitor model but I'm not sure.
http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=Individual&code=99111399015&orignav=300808


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

maybe after her experiences in the realm of chaos she traided her little black doggie for a brutal Cyber Mastiff :laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sounds like the little girl and dog is just a guise for a much older and wise intelligence. could be tzeentch, could not, it might even be the emperor. who knows im at a loss though. might be an eldar god?


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

It has to be Enforcer Barbaretta & a Cyber Mastiff, even if she's whatever how old she'd still be 'young' compaired to the Gods.


----------



## T.R.get (Jul 16, 2008)

i stumbled on that to and you kinda need to ask yourself who would want go through those gates anyway. and the changelings are not suppose to know the answers


----------



## Nidcanon (Jul 21, 2008)

could be the Laughing God. he likes to screw with the forces of Chaos all the time.


----------



## rgw (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know for sure, but how many mortal humans can exist in the warp like this little girl can? I always believed that to be the realm of gods and demi-gods and such.

My theory is that this could be the new Eldar god? Maybe he/she is seeking ancient knowledge from Tzeentch to make up for being so young.

Then maybe the dog is the laughing god, offering protection for the new "only hope" for the Eldar race.

It'd be cool if it was a Wizard of Oz reference though.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I just count it as a wizard of oz reference "and your little dog, too!" and continue with my life. 

Look, with all of the *cough* homages *cough* already in 40k, you'd think that this would raise barely an eyebrow. 

Sometimes a cigar REALLY is just a cigar.


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

chromedog said:


> I just count it as a wizard of oz reference "and your little dog, too!" and continue with my life.
> 
> Look, with all of the *cough* homages *cough* already in 40k, you'd think that this would raise barely an eyebrow.
> 
> Sometimes a cigar REALLY is just a cigar.


jeez and sometimes a fun thread is just that, a fun thread.

for me, one of the key elements of the hobby is the rich background which is so full of details and which has over the last decades has cultivated its own history, full of stories within stories. i believe i'm not alone in this, and seeing how many threads there are considering just this aspect of the hobby, the fluff, both here and on other forums strengthens me in that conviction. It's exactly for that reason that when i get enthusiastic about one particular element of the rich background of our hobby (in this case some girl with a doggie) i don't go talking of that in say a serious place like my work, but i go in search of likewise people who might share my enthousiasm for that particular subject in a proper place that's created especially for smalltalk about such subjects. and that happens to be this place, an internet forum about fluff. so perhaps it isn't the most universerocking subject, but it is something that got me wondering if there was also a story behind this story of which I had no knowledge. and if you don't share that curiosity for this particular subject feel free to not engage in the discussion but try not to spoil other people's fun. if i wanted to be told to shut up about this subject i would have brought the subject up with my boss during a bussiness meeting.

sorry about the rant but somehow it touched a sensitive nerve.


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

hear hear!


----------



## sirjj (Oct 4, 2007)

since this is a fictianl thing and there dosent seem to be a back story you could use this thred to create your own.


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

the reference to wizard of oz, is pretty funny, but i wonder if Oz is tzech, and only has superficial power or not. and if so, wonder what she got confused as a hot air balloon. maybe she was really stoned and somehow answered all the mouths questions with the knowledge, only a crackhead could possess


----------



## T.R.get (Jul 16, 2008)

who ever she is if she can get through there there needs to be a miniature of her... with a gun


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

*Little Girl and Little Dog are about to cross into the darkness beyond*

*Giant Mouth Appears*

Giant Mouth
"What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?"

Little Girl
"What do you mean? A Cadian or Terran swallow?"

Gian Mouth
"Er... I don't know that... AAAAaaarrggghhhh!"

*Giant mouth is thrown by invisible force into the Gorge of Eternal Peril.*

*Little Girl and Little Dog cross*

Little Dog
"How do you know so much about swallows?"

Little Girl
"Well you have to know these things when you're a Goddess, you know."


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

NI!!!

Either way, It would seem to me that this girl is

1. Tzeentch. He likes to mess with his subjects. He betrayed Raezazel in Hammer of Demons.

2. An incredibly powerful psyker. In the Warp, it's not your body that counts, it's your mind. So literally anyone that thinks of themselves as a little girl with a dog.

3. The Laughing God. Can't imagine how he would calm down to answer 999 riddles, though.

4. Dorothy reference.

5. Something that someone in GW won a bet for. Anyone remember the feral world of Birmingham from the Guard section of the 5th Edition rulebook? Hm?

-Dirge


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Lol Birmingham, I just found out about that.

I think it's that eldar goddess, but I never new there was a new goddess because I don't play Eldar. I'm just taking pot luck.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Actually, after thinking it through, I thought that since the Emperor is dying, the Star Child could be getting a more real presence in the Warp, and so it could be The Star Child theory making a comeback.:wink:


----------



## T.R.get (Jul 16, 2008)

Tzeentch is suppose to have every thought ever... thought of... on a scroll. So i would think it hard to believe that some one/thing could pull one over on him/her. so I guess it being Tzeentch its self would make since more than anything else.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

could be one of the ctan other from that the laughing god seems plausible. i dont think it would be an eldar god as they are all dead.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

C'tan are Material Gods so they cannot exist in the Warp. It is anathema to them.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Actually I've thought of something. There is an Eldar legend saying that one of the Goddess' isn't dead but is kept in a cage and tested on by Nurgle. It could have escaped and thought that the one place Nurgle couldn't find her was in that maze.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

your master said:


> could be one of the ctan other from that the laughing god seems plausible. i dont think it would be an eldar god as they are all dead.


The laughing god *is* a eldar god


----------

